# Seltenster Erfolg



## kryepta (5. November 2010)

Hiho, 


mich würde mal interessieren, welches *der seltenste Erfolg/ die seltenste Heldentat* ist.
Mir schwebt hierbei "Die Tore von Ahn'Quiraj" geöffnet oder "Obsidianjungtier" vor.
Letzteres wurde an eine Hand voll Spieler durch einen Fehler von Blizz verteilt.

Welche seltenen Erfolge fallen euch noch ein?

MfG Kryepta


----------



## Gilindriana (5. November 2010)

"Weil er rot ist"


----------



## Nexus.X (5. November 2010)

Alle Mounterfolge ... liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich immer alles 3x so lang farmen muss wie fast jeder andere.


----------



## SavagePoetry (5. November 2010)

"Der Held von Shattrat" 
Den hat ned mal Buffed in der Datenbank^^


----------



## Nexus.X (5. November 2010)

SavagePoetry schrieb:


> "Der Held von Shattrat"
> Den hat ned mal Buffed in der Datenbank^^


Wenn man auch den Name falsch eingibt ... Der Held Shattraths


----------



## Nexthero2010 (5. November 2010)

ich behaupte jetzt mal das der erfolg vom feurigem schlachtross aus karazhan einer der seltenen ist


----------



## Mstev (5. November 2010)

Der seltensten Erfolge sind die "erster lv80er des Volkes" ich weiß nicht wie er genau heisst^^


----------



## Audi_The_Best (5. November 2010)

Die Mounterfolge natürlich nicht mehr,da sowieso momentan jeder 2 mit einem Zg Tiger,Rabenfürsten oder Baron Mount rumnrennt.Traurig aber wahr!
Selten sind sicher die Gladiatorenheldentaten oder wie schon gesagt der Held Shattraths.


----------



## Nexus.X (5. November 2010)

Hier kann man sich alle Heldentaten mal ansehn, wen es interessiert.

World of Warcraft Heldentaten

Dass die "Erster ..." Heldentaten selten sind, sollte ausser Frage stehen, da es sie nur so oft gibt wie Server zu der Zeit vorhanden waren.
Denke die brauch man nicht aufzählen. 

Edit @ über mir:
Ich hab ja gestanden, dass die Meinung ziemlich subjektiv ist, dennoch ist es eben meine Ansicht für mich persönlich.


----------



## Kezpa (5. November 2010)

die Realmfirsts so gesehen weils nur 25 pro server davon gibt , und ich denke mal Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit wird der aller seltenste Erfolg sein da es der schwierigste ist und glaube ich bisher nur paragon es geschafft hat ihn zu erlangen,
aber insgesamt sinds bestimmt solche erfolge wo man viel ruf farmen muss da hätt ich persönlich ja mal übelst keine lust drauf wien blöder durche gegend zu rennen und ruf zu farmen^^


----------



## Grimbär (5. November 2010)

kryepta schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, welches *der seltenste Erfolg/ die seltenste Heldentat* ist.
> ...



Selten ist z.b. Träger von *Atiesh der Stab des Wächters, *oder einen den man noch bekommen kann *Am Rande des Wahnsinns.*


----------



## Nexus.X (5. November 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> die Realmfirsts so gesehen weils nur 25 pro server davon gibt , und ich denke mal Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit wird der aller seltenste Erfolg sein da es der schwierigste ist und glaube ich bisher nur paragon es geschafft hat ihn zu erlangen,
> aber insgesamt sinds bestimmt solche erfolge wo man viel ruf farmen muss da hätt ich persönlich ja mal übelst keine lust drauf wien blöder durche gegend zu rennen und ruf zu farmen^^


www.wowprogress.com ganze 11 Gilden, laut der Tabelle.


----------



## Gurengar (5. November 2010)

Der Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit ist nicht wirklich selten da ihn jeder mit 277er gear schafft.. Der Held Shattraths ist auch noch häufig anzutreffen und eig. auch ziemlich leicht. Meiner meinung nach ist Oberster Kriegsfürst oder natürlich die Schwarze Quirajdrohne die seltensten.


----------



## Deathloc (5. November 2010)

Fast jede Heldentat ist ziemlich selten. ;D Aber wenn man das Thema wirklich auf Erfolge reduziert, die auch Erfolgspunkte gewähren, so würde ich fast sagen, dass Versierter Angler einer der schwersten Erfolge ist. Allein der Angelwettbewerb macht mir seit Monaten zu schaffen.


----------



## Bandit 1 (5. November 2010)

Audi_The_Best schrieb:


> Die Mounterfolge natürlich nicht mehr,da sowieso momentan jeder 2 mit einem Zg Tiger,Rabenfürsten oder Baron Mount rumnrennt.*Traurig aber wahr*!
> Selten sind sicher die Gladiatorenheldentaten oder wie schon gesagt der Held Shattraths.



Was ist denn daran traurig ?

Weil du nicht der einzige bist ?

Weil andere den gleichen Geschmack haben ?

Mein Gott, jeder 3. trägt Jeans. Traurig aber wahr, ich sehe aus wie die anderen Menschen....


----------



## ~Nephertiri~ (5. November 2010)

Mstev schrieb:


> Der seltensten Erfolge sind die "erster lv80er des Volkes" ich weiß nicht wie er genau heisst^^



Schliesse mich dem an und meine auch, das alle Realmfirsterfolge so fast ziemlich die seltesten sind.
Ab Cata wird man dann noch den Erfolg "der Wahnsinnige" oder wie auch immer als sehr selten erachten oder wenn man glücklicher Besitzer von Mimirons Kopf ist.
Lezteres habe ich bisher nur einmal auf Khaz Goroth gesehn... soll nicht heissen das es nur den einen gibt.


----------



## Nexus.X (5. November 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> Fast jede Heldentat ist ziemlich selten. ;D Aber wenn man das Thema wirklich auf Erfolge reduziert, die auch Erfolgspunkte gewähren, so würde ich fast sagen, dass Versierter Angler einer der schwersten Erfolge ist. Allein der Angelwettbewerb macht mir seit Monaten zu schaffen.


Hab ich mitlerweile auch aufgegeben ... Mich stört der Faktor zu sehr, dass man gezwungen ist zu einer bestimmten Zeit frei haben zu müssen.
Glück fehlt mir sowieso.


----------



## UKFLeopard (5. November 2010)

Die 3 Zeitaufwendigsten, aber nicht unbedingt die seltensten sind wie schon geschrieben der Anglererfolg, Am Rande des Wahnsinns und vor allem dieser hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=714


----------



## Shaila (5. November 2010)

Der seltenste Erfolg ist => http://wow.magelo.com/achievement/879

Oldschoolreiter...

Alle anderen Heldentaten sind zwar schwer und vielleicht auf einen Server betrachtet selten, aber nicht global gesehen.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. November 2010)

Höheres Studium oder wie das heisst bei dem man all die Bücher finden muss in Dala.


----------



## Thunderphönix (5. November 2010)

''Oberster Kriegsfürst''

Hab schon Ewigkeiten keinen mehr gesehen der den Titel hatte,ich selbst habe ''Klinge der Horde''

Aber leider werden diese Ränge wieder mit Cataclysm eingeführt,und somit sind die dann auch nix mehr besonderes


----------



## Nexus.X (5. November 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Höheres Studium oder wie das heisst bei dem man all die Bücher finden muss in Dala.


Auf den meisten Servern gibts für den Erfolg Gemeinschaftliche Such-Channels in der man von anderen benachrichtigt wird, oder andere benachrichtigt wenn ein Buch spawnt.
Der Erfolg ist wohl nicht sooo selten wie er den Anschein hat. 

Edit @ über mir:
Bitte was werden die?


----------



## Garziil (5. November 2010)

http://wow.magelo.com/de/achievement/416
Finde ich persönlich doch am seltensten


----------



## Kezpa (5. November 2010)

Gurengar schrieb:


> Der Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit ist nicht wirklich selten da ihn jeder mit 277er gear schafft.. Der Held Shattraths ist auch noch häufig anzutreffen und eig. auch ziemlich leicht. Meiner meinung nach ist Oberster Kriegsfürst oder natürlich die Schwarze Quirajdrohne die seltensten.



für den erfolg brauchst du skill und kein gear.......


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. November 2010)

Ihr wisst doch, mitlerweile wird " Gear > Skill " gesetzt.

Wer braucht schon Skill wenn er " >6K GS " hat


----------



## Esda (5. November 2010)

~Nephertiri~ schrieb:


> [...] glücklicher Besitzer von Mimirons Kopf ist.
> Lezteres habe ich bisher nur einmal auf Khaz Goroth gesehn... soll nicht heissen das es nur den einen gibt. [...]



Kommt drauf an, in unserer Gilde ist er allein zweimal. 
Wenn sich ein Gildenmember diesen Kopf (und den damit verbundenen Ulduarrun) für 75k Gold leisten will und man dann noch von der Gildenleitung gezwungen wird, weil das Gold in die Gildenkasse kommt, kriegt man den halt... ^^


----------



## Thunderphönix (5. November 2010)

@ Nexus.X

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/13104/WoW-Die-Rueckkehr-der-Classic-PvP-Titel-mit-Cataclysm


----------



## Zentoro (5. November 2010)

Nexthero2010 schrieb:


> ich behaupte jetzt mal das der erfolg vom feurigem schlachtross aus karazhan einer der seltenen ist



Puh, da war ich gefühlte 100 Mal drin und das Vieh ist wirklich nie gedroppt...


----------



## meitertot (5. November 2010)

Mstev schrieb:


> Der seltensten Erfolge sind die "erster lv80er des Volkes" ich weiß nicht wie er genau heisst^^




Jo meine meinung


----------



## Phil-l-l-l (5. November 2010)

12 mal die truhe in der arena im schlingendorntal looten seh ich sehr selten. der hat mich etwa 2 wochen gekostet.

"weil er rot ist" hab ich mit einer 100 erwürfelt und hab ihn durchschnittlich jeden AQ 40er raid droppen sehen. und "höheres studium" ist auch nicht so schwer. vielleicht ist mein server Vek'lor auch nicht so überfüllt das das alle suchen aber ich hab für den erfolg etwa eine woche gebraucht.


----------



## sharas1 (5. November 2010)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> "Weil er rot ist"



Genau der...^^
Ich war schon k.a. wie oft da, aber erstens muss das mistvieh mal droppen, und wenn es dropt wird es mir weggewürfelt...^^


----------



## Doofkatze (5. November 2010)

Serverfirst + ähnliches lassen wir mal außen vor...

Den wahnsinnigen sehe ich NICHT als seltensten Erfolg, da er zwar der schwierigste ist, aber eben auch egnau deshalb oft erspielt wird.

Zusätzlich gibt es ja einige Dinge, die rausgepatcht wurden und deshalb gar nicht mehr erhätlich sind. Daher fallen auch diese für mich hier raus.

Stattdessen erwähne ich einen Erfolg, der zwar mittlerweile häufiger erspielt wird, aber wirklich eine coole Geschichte hat. Eine Geschichte von Feuer, Luft und Wasser hieß er glaub ich 
Emalon, Koralon und...Archavon oder Tora? innerhalb einer kruzen Zeitspanne töten.
Der Erfolg, bei dem die meisten glaubten, er wäre eher als Witz von Blizzard gemeint!


----------



## sharas1 (5. November 2010)

Gurengar schrieb:


> Der Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit ist nicht wirklich selten da ihn jeder mit 277er gear schafft.. Der Held Shattraths ist auch noch häufig anzutreffen und eig. auch ziemlich leicht. Meiner meinung nach ist Oberster Kriegsfürst oder natürlich die Schwarze Quirajdrohne die seltensten.






Kezpa schrieb:


> für den erfolg brauchst du skill und kein gear.......



Eben, ich hab schon genug 25er gesehen, full t10 - t10,5 equiped und bekamen es nicht hin die valkyren zu unterbrechen...nur so als beispiel^^

WObei ich meine oben genannte aussage mal revidieren muss...

gab es für 

Schwarzer Qirajiresonanzkristall

nicht auch ne heldentat?


----------



## Topperharly (5. November 2010)

mh... alars asche is ziemlich selten. meine lieblingsheldentat die ich auch habe ist ->_Veteran of the Shifting Sands_


----------



## Izara (5. November 2010)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> "Weil er rot ist"


"total selten" xD hat auf Anub fast jeder - sogar der dumme Twink, den man nie mehr anrührt.. Brauchst nur ne Handvoll Leute, die mit dir nen Tag lang den Trash legen, ohne die Bosse zu legen (bis auf den ersten, an dem muss man ja vorbei) und dann haste ihn. Ich hab für sowas leider keiner Zeit und wie gesagt: Twinks, die keiner mehr anrührt, rollen mir den ständig weg XD Und bisher ist der bis auf eine Ausnahme in jedem AQ40 Run gedroppt.


----------



## Moktheshock (5. November 2010)

Ganz klar die Seltenste Heldentat is The oldschool Mount. Da jeder Depp der damals gespielt hat sein Mount umgetauscht hat. Und vlt pro Server ,wenn überhaupt noch ne Handvoll Spieler die pre rüssi 60er Mounts haben.


----------



## sharas1 (5. November 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> "total selten" xD hat auf Anub fast jeder - sogar der dumme Twink, den man nie mehr anrührt.. Brauchst nur ne Handvoll Leute, die mit dir nen Tag lang den Trash legen, ohne die Bosse zu legen (bis auf den ersten, an dem muss man ja vorbei) und dann haste ihn. Ich hab für sowas leider keiner Zeit und wie gesagt: Twinks, die keiner mehr anrührt, rollen mir den ständig weg XD Und bisher ist der bis auf eine Ausnahme in jedem AQ40 Run gedroppt.



Also, ich hab ihn nicht...mit keinen von meinen chars..^^


----------



## Freakypriest (5. November 2010)

Ich würde sagen die seltenste Heldentat ist Old School Reittier mit einem Elfenbein Raptor der nur wenige wochen zu Classic in ZG gedroppt ist. Im schnitt gibt es nur auf jedem 2-3 Realm einen der ihn besitzt.


----------



## Progamer13332 (5. November 2010)

die seltense heldentat ist auf jedenfall der besitz der schwarzen ahnquiray drohne , ging pro server nur einmal ergo gibts das nur sooft, wie es server gibt


----------



## DLo (5. November 2010)

Also um mal was zu dem Roten-AQ40 Brummer zu sagen: N Freund von mir farmt zwecks Quest-Freischaltung dort Ruf, und ich war mal kurz dabei um ihm zu helfen (2 Hunter, immer Trash bis zum ersten Boss legen, rausrennen, resetten) Nach dem 4ten Run hatte ich alle Käfer, und auch mein Kumpel hatte innerhalb von 2 Tagen an diesen 5 Trashpacks 4 Mal den Roten und kA wie oft die andren 

Aber so zum Seltensten Erfolg, weil alle sagen der Erste 80er des Servers,...

Die First-Max-Skills habter bis jetzt vergessen ^^

Edith hat mal 2 Rechtschreibfehler rausgewurstelt, MfG


----------



## Izara (5. November 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Also, ich hab ihn nicht...mit keinen von meinen chars..^^


Ich auch nicht  Das einzige von dort, das mir noch fehlt, aber ich jag da auch nicht jede Woche rein ^^

Ist aber wirklich so.. Beim letzten Run waren sogar 3 Leute dabei, die alle Mounts bis auf den Grünen hatten       Naja ^^ aber Alar's Asche ist mir persönlich eh lieber (hab ich auch nicht) als das rote Mount, das man eh nicht reiten kann - seit dem Patch nicht mal in AQ.


----------



## Topperharly (5. November 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> die seltense heldentat ist auf jedenfall der besitz der schwarzen ahnquiray drohne , ging pro server nur einmal ergo gibts das nur sooft, wie es server gibt



MÖÖÖÖP

Die drohne gab es zum event "10 Hour War" Jeder der innerhalbt von 10 stunden nach beginn die quest abgegeben hat, bekam diese drohne (area52 bug). Jeder der danach kam hat "Treasure of theTimeless One" bekommen. also gab es viele leute die diese quest abgeschlossn haben.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (5. November 2010)

und bei recht neuen Chars net vergessen =) Ruf bei Warsong .p wenn man auf der falschen Seite ist, die nie ne Flagge abgeben kann ^^ ist eher das übernächste Addon raus  als das man dort Ehrfürchtig wird.


----------



## Telmy (5. November 2010)

In meinen Augen ist der seltenste Erfolg: "Die Tore von Ahn'Qiraj" - mit dem Titel "Skarabäusfürst" und der schwarzen Drohne


----------



## Alpax (5. November 2010)

Also finde das hier nur Erfolge gelistet werden sollten die "theoretisch" jeder haben kann .. und Scarab Lord zählt nicht dazu ...

Davon ausgehen finde ich Held von Shattrath ziemlich selten, die classic Mounts ohne Rüssi, Atiesh hat sicher auch nicht jeder, ich selber habe Bücherwurm fast fertig ... is aber auch kacke und ich nehme an relativ selten...


----------



## Emyr (5. November 2010)

Insane dürfte einer der seltensten sein, der seltenste von allen wird aber vermutlich "Tore von Ahn Quiraj" sein.


----------



## WotanGOP (5. November 2010)

Der Erfolg heißt einfach nur "Skarabäusfürst" und sollte in der Tat der seltenste Erfolg sein.


----------



## Topperharly (5. November 2010)

btw. die seltenste heldentat ist mit fast 100%iger sicherheit murky ich habe noch nie in meiner wow-spielzeit jemand mit diesem pet gesehen. (spiele seit patch 1.6)


----------



## HugoBoss24 (5. November 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> btw. die seltenste heldentat ist mit fast 100%iger sicherheit murky ich habe noch nie in meiner wow-spielzeit jemand mit diesem pet gesehen. (spiele seit patch 1.6)



auf teldrassil gab es zu classic zeiten mindestens 2 spieler. ob die noch spielen und wenn ob sie noch auf teldrassil sind weiss ich leider nicht.
ich finde schrecken der meere auch relativ schwer wegen den blöden angelwettbewerben .


----------



## Fremder123 (5. November 2010)

Gurengar schrieb:


> Der Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit ist nicht wirklich selten da ihn jeder mit 277er gear schafft..


DAS möcht ich sehen. Post doch mal Deinen Char, ich würde gern den Erfolg an Dir bewundern wenn er doch jetzt so einfach ist.

Ich werf mal was anderes in die Runde - "ehrfürchtig bei der Brut Nozdormu". Hab es vor ein paar Wochen endlich geschafft, aber sonst seh ich kaum jemanden mit diesem Erfolg. Dagegen ist (zumindest auf unserem Server) sogar der Winterquellfrostsäbler recht häufig, obwohl das Ruffarmen für dieses Vieh so ziemlich das Nervtötendste ist was ich kenne.^^


----------



## SavagePoetry (5. November 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Wenn man auch den Name falsch eingibt ... Der Held Shattraths




Argh^^


----------



## Emyr (5. November 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> DAS möcht ich sehen. Post doch mal Deinen Char, ich würde gern den Erfolg an Dir bewundern wenn er doch jetzt so einfach ist.


Zumindest haben ihn einige mehr als WoWProgress anzeigt. Auf Aegwynn z.B 2 Gilden die nicht drin stehen usw...


----------



## WotanGOP (5. November 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich werf mal was anderes in die Runde - "ehrfürchtig bei der Brut Nozdormu". Hab es vor ein paar Wochen endlich geschafft, aber sonst seh ich kaum jemanden mit diesem Erfolg.


Alle, die zu Classic-Zeiten dort erfolgreich geraidet haben, sollten auch diesen Erfolg haben. Auch die meisten, die den Ehrfurchtgebietenden erarbeitet habe, denn Brut ist relativ einfach.


----------



## Vanilecornet (5. November 2010)

Garziil schrieb:


> http://wow.magelo.co...achievement/416
> Finde ich persönlich doch am seltensten



genau ist auch der seltenste bei mir auf dem server haben den titel 2 leute


----------



## Fremder123 (5. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Alle, die zu Classic-Zeiten dort erfolgreich geraidet haben, sollten auch diesen Erfolg haben. Auch die meisten, die den Ehrfurchtgebietenden erarbeitet habe, denn Brut ist relativ einfach.


Ich meinte ja auch nicht dass er sonderlich schwer zu erhalten ist, ich sehe ihn nur halt recht selten. Schweife des Öfteren aus Interesse mal durchs Arsenal, aber egal wen ich grad betrachte, dieser Erfolg ist fast nie dabei, darum hab ich ihn ins Spiel gebracht. Jetzt verständlicher? Und "sollten" ist nur eine Mutmaßung, ich spreche aber von eigenen Beobachtungen...


----------



## Topperharly (5. November 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> genau ist auch der seltenste bei mir auf dem server haben den titel 2 leute



und wieviele haben den murky erfolg?


----------



## Edanos (5. November 2010)

Der seltenste Erfolg/Heldentat ist definitv ohne wenn und aber der Erfolg/Heldentat bei dem man den Titel 'Skarabäusfürst' erhält (Öffnung von Ahn'Qiraji).


----------



## Topperharly (5. November 2010)

Edanos schrieb:


> Der seltenste Erfolg/Heldentat ist definitv ohne wenn und aber der Erfolg/Heldentat bei dem man den Titel 'Skarabäusfürst' erhält (Öffnung von Ahn'Qiraji).



nein ist er nicht. murky is der seltenste, den haben nur leute die auf der blizzcon 2005 waren. scrablord ist (war einfach) einfach quest bis zum ende machen (bang the gong) warten bis ein neuer server eröffnet wurde, char transen, bang the gong abschloeßen, mount erhalten. so haben das viiiile leute gemacht.


----------



## Topperharly (5. November 2010)

so, da immer wieder leute schreiben "scrab lord" liste ich etz mal heldentaten auf die schwerer sind als scrab lord, bzw. seltener.

-[Atiesh, Greatstaff of the Guardian]
-[Yellow Brewfest Stein] (selten da viele damals die krüge einfach weggeworfen haben)
-[Old School Ride]
-[Swift Nether Drake]
-[Murky]
-[Realm First! Northrend Vanguard] (gibts nur 1x pro server)
-realm frist (klasse/Volk/beruf) 1x pro server
-[Gladiator]
-[High Warlord]
-


----------



## Edanos (5. November 2010)

Naja... Den Titel 'Skarabäusfürst' konnte man nur 1x pro Realm haben von daher


----------



## Topperharly (5. November 2010)

Edanos schrieb:


> Naja... Den Titel 'Skarabäusfürst' konnte man nur 1x pro Realm haben von daher



wie oft soll ichs noch schreiben, nein!! man konnte 100 leute auf einem server haben! wichtig ist der 10 stunden krieg. wenn der gestartet worden ist, konnte jeder der die quest fertig hatte diese abgeben und hat den titel+mount bekommen, JEDER. alle die nach den 10 stunden krieg kame, erhielten es nicht mehr. deswegn gabs auch den area52 bug bei dem tausende sich auf den server transferiert hatte um es dort zu erhalten.


----------



## Maxam (5. November 2010)

Der Arena Erfolg für die besten der besten.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. November 2010)

Ah, ich hab noch was: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=764

Hab das (außer bei mir selbst) noch bei kaum einem anderen gesehen und als ich den Erfolg bekam, wunderten sich etliche aus meiner Gilde (auch welche die seit Jahren WoW spielen), was das für ein Erfolg ist. Mit Sicherheit nicht der seltenste, aber doch wie ich denke selten genug um hier genannt zu werden.^^ Und wer mir nicht glaubt, schaue bei Mjölnir auf Todeswache (Armorylink posten funktioniert grad irgendwie nicht).


----------



## Super PePe (5. November 2010)

Neben dem AQ Tore Event Erfolg, den die meisten von euch wohl nicht mehr mitbekommen haben und die ihn haben entweder aufgehört oder extra vor ca 1. Jahr ihren Char transten um ihn sich zu holen, fällt mir nur noch:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=425
ein.

Alle anderen hier genannten Erfolge sind nicht selten.


----------



## Topperharly (5. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Neben dem AQ Tore Event Erfolg, den die meisten von euch wohl nicht mehr mitbekommen haben und die ihn haben entweder aufgehört oder extra vor ca 1. Jahr ihren Char transten um ihn sich zu holen, fällt mir nur noch:
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=425
> ein.
> 
> *Alle anderen hier genannten Erfolge sind nicht selten.*



man merkt, dass einige nur die letzte seite lesen...


----------



## Super PePe (5. November 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> man merkt, dass einige nur die letzte seite lesen...



Dir ist schon klar das ich den mehrfach genannten Fürstenerfolg als Einleitung nahm, aber es scheint dir wichtiger zu sein mit deinem Einzeiler verstärkt darauf hinzuweisen das der schon X mal genannt wurde, als zu bemerken das diese 2 Erfolge nun wirklich Rar sind und das selbst wenn ich mich wiederholt haben sollte, diese Tatsache doch einfach nur unterstreicht... (versuch wen anderes ans Bein zu pinkeln, wenn dir Langweilig ist)


----------



## Topperharly (5. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das ich den mehrfach genannten Fürstenerfolg als Einleitung nahm, aber es scheint dir wichtiger zu sein mit deinem Einzeiler verstärkt darauf hinzuweisen das der schon X mal genannt wurde, als zu bemerken das diese 2 Erfolge nun wirklich Rar sind und das selbst wenn ich mich wiederholt haben sollte, diese Tatsache doch einfach nur unterstreicht... (versuch wen anderes ans Bein zu pinkeln, wenn dir Langweilig ist)



nö, ich wollte niemanden ans bein pinkel , ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass auf extrem seltene heldentaten hier aufgetaucht sind

-[Atiesh, Greatstaff of the Guardian]
 -[Old School Ride]
 -[Swift Nether Drake]
 -[Murky]
 -[Realm First! Northrend Vanguard]
 -[Gladiator]
 -[High Warlord]

und der scrab lord zwar selten, aber eben nicht zu selten ist.


----------



## nessomik1 (5. November 2010)

Ich würde sagen der Erfolg Al'ars Asche ist der seltenste,da man diesen noch kriegt aber ich nie jemanden damit seh  die anderen kann man ja nicht mehr kriegen zb großmarschall ...al'ars asche hat 0.1 % Dropchance in FDS endboss ^^ 310 % Mount meiner Meinung nach geilste mount ever


----------



## Super PePe (5. November 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> nö, ich wollte niemanden ans bein pinkel , ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass auf extrem seltene heldentaten hier aufgetaucht sind
> 
> -[Atiesh, Greatstaff of the Guardian]
> -[Old School Ride]
> ...



Richtig 
und Schwamm drüber


----------



## Topperharly (5. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Richtig
> und Schwamm drüber



 kla^^

btw. zwar kein wirklicher erfolg, aber wer den http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22691 hat, kann das auch als "heldentat" sehen


----------



## Emyr (5. November 2010)

Ich behaupte mal es gab in 8 Seasons mehr Gladiatoren als Scarab Lords. Ich weiß es nicht mehr wieviele es waren aber auf Blutdurst hat man zu Season 3 schon fast 50 Gladiatorenteams im 3er gehabt, im 2er noch mehr. 

Und unbedingt schwerer als Scarab Lord ist Gladiator auch nicht wenn man Wintrading betreibt was genug Leute machen.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. November 2010)

nessomik1 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen der Erfolg Al'ars Asche ist der seltenste,da man diesen noch kriegt aber ich nie jemanden damit seh  die anderen kann man ja nicht mehr kriegen zb großmarschall ...al'ars asche hat 0.1 % Dropchance in FDS endboss ^^ 310 % Mount meiner Meinung nach geilste mount ever




Die Dropchance vom Phoenix ist größer als die vom Strath-Mount vom Baron.

Pferd vom Baron: 0,1%
Alars-Asche: 2%


So Long...


----------



## Dregodis (5. November 2010)

http://wow.magelo.com/achievement/443

Oberster Kriegsfürst.

Die waren damals seeeehr begehrt. Allerdings gab es auch Spieler die diesen Titel um jeden Preis verteidigt haben.

Dazu noch , wie schon erwähnt AQ Archivment für die Öffnung der Tore.
Das sind eingentlich die seltensten Archivments die es gibt, wobei das mit AQ noch seltener ist da es ja nur max 1 pro Realm haben könnte.


----------



## Ellesime (5. November 2010)

Wirklich seltene Erfolge/Heldentaten sind zumeist die die man nicht mehr erreichen kann.Scarab Lord gehört hier leider nicht dazu da bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt auf jedem neuen Server die Möglichkeit bestand noch den Erfolg zu bekommen.Daher kommt auch der Ausdruck AQ-Touristen.Allein auf dem Server Area 52 dürften das damals mehr als 500 Scarab Lords gwewesen sein.
Wirklich selten ist auf jeden Fall Old School Rider da man dafür eines der alten Epic Bodenmounts braucht und dies nicht umgetauscht haben darf als die dann mit dem ganzen Plattengedöns verunstaltet wurden.
Auch Murky und der allererste Braufestkrug sind sehr selten.
Nicht ganz so selten aber immernoch sehr rar ist der Atiesh.Zu Classic Zeiten ausser für die Topgilden nahezu unerreichbar haben auch bis zu Patch 3.0 am 15.10.2008(da wurde das alte Naxx aus dem Spiel entfernt)nur ganz Wenige den Aufwand betrieben um das Ding zusammenzubauen.
Ebenfalls selten ist der Tribute to Immortality den man auch mit ICC 25er hero best in Slot Gear nicht mal so eben ausm Hut zaubert.Das dürfte im Moment so ziemlich der am schwersten zu erreichende Erfolg im Spiel sein.
Der Wahnsinnige ist überhaupt nicht mehr selten.Zwar unglaublich aufwändig aber alles Andere als selten.Ausgehend davon dass die Buchbände,Kartensets und makellose schwarze Diamanten zur Zeit weggehen wie geschnitten Brot,wurschteln auch noch etliche daran.Darüber hinaus sieht man beinahe täglich neue Wahnsinnige in Dalaran.

Nachtrag weil ichs hier immer wieder lese
Wie schon weiter oben jemand schrieb,konnte eben NICHT nur 1 pro Server die AQ Drohne und den Titel bekommen.Es gab ein Zeitfenster von 8 oder 10 Stunden ab dem Zeitpunkt wo der Erste den Gong geschlagen hat.Jeder der innerhalb dieser Zeit ebenfalls den Gong schlug bekam ebenso das Mount und den Titel.
Zu Classic Zeiten hat es sich meisst so ergeben dass nur 1 das Mount und den Titel bekam.Das lag aber lediglich daran dass es ein 2. oder Weitere nicht mehr geschafft haben den Gong innerhalb des Zeitfensters zu schlagen weil sie mit der Quest noch nicht soweit waren.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (5. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Die Dropchance vom Phoenix ist größer als die vom Strath-Mount vom Baron.
> 
> Pferd vom Baron: 0,1%
> Alars-Asche: 2%
> ...




Das Baronmount kannst du aber X mal am Tag farmen
Phönix nur 1x in der Woche, und selbst WENN es droppt, 
dann hast du noch ein paar andere Leute in der Gruppe,
die es dir wegwürfeln könnten. ^^
Phönixmount hab ich bis jetzt nur 2 mal gesehen,
Baron-Mount schon unzählige male ^.^



Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass http://wowdata.buffe...=33976#comments
auch zu den Mounts gehört, die es nichtmehr gibt.
Leider gibts dafür keine Heldentat, aber ich kenne auch nur 2 Leute, die das haben
Alle anderen haben es vielleicht gar nicht gekauft,
oder wissen nicht, wie selten das ist ^.^



PS: NICHT mit dem schnellen verwechseln!


----------



## Imonaboat (5. November 2010)

Ellesime schrieb:


> Ebenfalls selten ist der Tribute to Immortality den man auch mit ICC 25er hero best in Slot Gear nicht mal so eben ausm Hut zaubert.Das dürfte im Moment so ziemlich der am schwersten zu erreichende Erfolg im Spiel sein.


Dank der MS Änderung ist er im Moment der schwerste ja, davor definitiv nicht. Es gibt nichts was > Lich King ist in Sachen Schwierigkeit, auch mit 30% zusätzlichem Skill enraged der ganz fix oder die Horrors hauen den Tank um.


----------



## khain22 (5. November 2010)

wie soll man eig held shattraths werden wenn man da bei 2 verfeindeten fraktionen ehrfürchtig sein muss ? 

xD nur aus interesse will ich das wissen geht ja eh nicht mehr


----------



## Muh-Q (5. November 2010)

khain22 schrieb:


> wie soll man eig held shattraths werden wenn man da bei 2 verfeindeten fraktionen ehrfürchtig sein muss ?
> 
> xD nur aus interesse will ich das wissen geht ja eh nicht mehr



Du musst die nacheinander auf Ehrfürchtig bringen. Genauso wie die beiden im Sholazarbecken.


----------



## Super PePe (5. November 2010)

khain22 schrieb:


> wie soll man eig held shattraths werden wenn man da bei 2 verfeindeten fraktionen ehrfürchtig sein muss ?
> 
> xD nur aus interesse will ich das wissen geht ja eh nicht mehr



Erst machst du die eine Fraktion. Dann sammelst du wie ein Wahnsinniger Krokoaugen (glaub 1800 oder 3600 - habs vergessen) die gibst du dann im Unteren Viertel ab und sobald du den Ruf neutralisiert hast, beginnt das Spiel bei der anderen Fraktion.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. November 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> die seltense heldentat ist auf jedenfall der besitz der schwarzen ahnquiray drohne , ging pro server nur einmal ergo gibts das nur sooft, wie es server gibt


falsch, die wurden zu hunderten verteilt auf dem letztem server. alle die innerhalb einer stunde kommen kriegen den



<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Die Dropchance vom Phoenix ist größer als die vom Strath-Mount vom Baron.
> 
> Pferd vom Baron: 0,1%
> Alars-Asche: 2%
> ...


 falsch alle mounts haben 1% droppchance


die seltensten sind wohl first 80 und berufe und classic collectors edition


----------



## bliblubb (5. November 2010)

kryepta schrieb:


> "Die Tore von Ahn'Quiraj".



meine meinung


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2010)

bliblubb schrieb:


> meine meinung


Tja, aber wie ichbinnichtschuld schon sagte: Bei dem letzten (oder vorletzten?) Server waren die Tore nicht geöffnet. Da haben einfach nur verdammt viele hingetranst, den Erfolg gemacht und dann wieder zurückgetranst. Mittlerweile also nicht wirklich selten, bzw nicht mehr so selten wie vor diesem Ereignis.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. November 2010)

Skarabäusfürst oder Atiesh.

Seltener gehts kaum mehr.


----------



## Cantharion (5. November 2010)

Aitesh oder die alten Rang 14 (war doch der höchste oder?) Titel.


----------



## wronny (5. November 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> falsch, die wurden zu hunderten verteilt auf dem letztem server.



Wobei Area 52 nicht der einzige Server war, auf dem man das versucht hatte.

Zuvor gab es noch einen Englischen Server, aber da hatte aber wohl einer das Event ausgelöst und dem Rest der Welt in die Suppe gespuckt. (Und Blizzard es somit nicht für nötig erachtete zu reagieren)

Auf Area gab es auch einige Leute, die Versucht hatten die Quests abzuschließen bevor der Servertransfer geöffnet wird, aber die "Skarabäusfürsten" in Spe waren auf Area wohl besser organisiert.
Man hätte die Materialien selber farmen müssen, da im AH die Gegenstände für die War-Efforts nicht zu finden waren.
Wobei sich einige Leute an dem Event auch eine goldene Nase verdient haben.



Erst danach hat Blizzard auf neuen Servern die Tore sofort geöffnet, um eine Wiederholung von "AreaGate" zu verhindern.

Atiesh und die OldSchool Mounts dürften wohl mit zu den seltensten zählen.

MfG


----------



## Imonaboat (5. November 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> falsch, die wurden zu hunderten verteilt auf dem letztem server. alle die innerhalb einer stunde kommen kriegen den


falsch


----------



## Gramir (5. November 2010)

Für mich sind die seltensten die alten PvP 14er Ränge. Schade das es die heute nimmer gibt. 

so long


----------



## Nebelgänger (5. November 2010)

Imonaboat schrieb:


> falsch



Man...diese enorme Informationsdichte hat meine Hirnrinde verschmort.


----------



## Piando (5. November 2010)

Ich denke es ist der Skarabäuslord für die Öffnung der Tore von Ahn'quiraj. Den hat ja eh meist nur einer aufm Realm.


----------



## Schlaviner (5. November 2010)

ich würd sagen der füre Erhalten vom Onyxia Mount


----------



## Schlaviner (5. November 2010)

Piando schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist der Skarabäuslord für die Öffnung der Tore von Ahn'quiraj. Den hat ja eh meist nur einer aufm Realm.



soweit ich weiss kann man die Tore nach jedem Server neustart innerhalb einer bestimmten zeit erneut öffnen, korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege..Hab auf Blackhand zumindest schon 3 verschiedene gesehen


----------



## Imonaboat (5. November 2010)

Nebelgänger schrieb:


> Man...diese enorme Informationsdichte hat meine Hirnrinde verschmort.


dachte ich mir


----------



## Quantin Talentino (5. November 2010)

Was ist mit dem Erfolg wo man irgendwie 25k Gold LOOTEN muss?
ich denke das dieser auch sehr selten ist, weil wer macht sich schon die mühe und farmt wochenlang nur trashmobs um die paar silber zu looten?

ich denke einfach das dieser erfolg auch sehr selten ist


----------



## vanelle (5. November 2010)

Die maus von grüne brille ist soooooooooooooooooo SÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜß!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich würde sagen oldschoolrider!


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (5. November 2010)

Falls es noch nicht genannt wurde, würde ich sagen: "Das Lied von Erde, Wind und Feuer" Ich meine, wer macht heute noch AK vernünftig mit allen Bossen? Fast keiner. Hauptsache schnell durch und nach einem Wipe bei Tora, der ja mal vorkommen kann direkt leaven. -.- Wer, ausser wirklich guten Raidgilden, macht sich da noch an diesen zugegebenermaßen wirklich knackigen Erfolg? Exakt, keiner.


----------



## Kirisute (5. November 2010)

Also ich halte obwohl ich von Frostwolf bin "Licht des Morgens" immer noch für selten und schwer man braucht für Arthas 25 Hc immer noch Skill trotz Gear hab selbst leider nur 11/12 hc und 10Hc clear

und ich hab den ich wäre gern Millarder es dauert wirklich sau lange ^^ und ich kenn keinen der ihn auch hat


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (5. November 2010)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> "Weil er rot ist"




Muaharharhar, hab ich *g*


----------



## Ultimo01 (5. November 2010)

Was ihr da alles Schreibt. Es Gibt nur einen Erfolg der Wirklich, Wirklich Selten ist:

Der Wahnsinnige

Punkt um Schluss!


----------



## Imonaboat (5. November 2010)

Quantin schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Erfolg wo man irgendwie 25k Gold LOOTEN muss?
> ich denke das dieser auch sehr selten ist, weil wer macht sich schon die mühe und farmt wochenlang nur trashmobs um die paar silber zu looten?
> 
> ich denke einfach das dieser erfolg auch sehr selten ist





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Absolut keine Kunst wenn man normal spielt. Würde man jede ID alte Raids abfarmen soviel wie geht hat man es in spät. 1 Monat


----------



## Lucióz (5. November 2010)

@ wronny

Der letzte Server auf dem die Tore geöffnet wurden war Ulduar. Dort gabs es etwa 20 Scarablords, waren aber alles "Einheimische", der Gong wurde dort vorm
Servertransfer gegongt.

Achja noch was zu Einzigartigkeit des Titels Scarablord.
Schaut einfach mal den Screenshot von der Eröffnung auf Area 52 an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Budegirl (5. November 2010)

Liebe/r Vanelle,


deine Maus ist eine Ratte..... ^^ (also auf dem Bild. Ist aber auch putzig, wie die Ratte den Teddy hält!!!)


Ich finde, alle seltenen Erfolge sind voll toll.
Nur leider kann man nicht sagen, welcher der wichtigste und nennenswerteste unter den seltensten Erfolgen ist.... =)

Cheerio....


----------



## Nexus.X (5. November 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Stattdessen erwähne ich einen Erfolg, der zwar mittlerweile häufiger erspielt wird, aber wirklich eine coole Geschichte hat. Eine Geschichte von Feuer, Luft und Wasser hieß er glaub ich
> Emalon, Koralon und...Archavon oder Tora? innerhalb einer kruzen Zeitspanne töten.
> Der Erfolg, bei dem die meisten glaubten, er wäre eher als Witz von Blizzard gemeint!


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=4016



<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Die Dropchance vom Phoenix ist größer als die vom Strath-Mount vom Baron.
> 
> Pferd vom Baron: 0,1%
> Alars-Asche: 2%
> ...


Unterscheiden sich nur in der Tatsache, dass man das Baronpferdle "rein theoretisch" 840x/Woche farmen kann und den Phönix exakt 1x.  (+ die verringerten Chance, da man TK wohl noch nicht allein clearen kann)



ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> *falsch alle mounts haben 1% droppchance*


Wo steht denn sowas? Einige Lootaddons und selbst Buffed haben bei vielen Mounts eine Droppchance von unter 1% eingetragen, denk nicht, dass das überall nur als Witz da steht.



Quantin schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Erfolg wo man irgendwie 25k Gold LOOTEN muss?
> ich denke das dieser auch sehr selten ist, weil wer macht sich schon die mühe und farmt wochenlang nur trashmobs um die paar silber zu looten?
> 
> ich denke einfach das dieser erfolg auch sehr selten ist


Wenn man regelmäßig raidet und auch zwischendurch Retroraids mit 50-500g/Boss macht, erledigt sich der fast von allein.


----------



## Firechaos (5. November 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> www.wowprogress.com ganze 11 Gilden, laut der Tabelle.





Da muss ich dich leider verbessern.Bei mir auf dem Server gab es letztens den Realmfirst von einer Gilde auf unserem Server.11 Gilden stimmt also nicht.


----------



## Legendary (5. November 2010)

Da gibts gar keine Diskussion beim seltensten Erfolg = Ein Lied von Erde, Wind und Feuer.

Den haben glaub ich nur ne Hand voll Leute weltweit.


----------



## AlleriaCrador (5. November 2010)

War doch Kinderleicht *Hust*

Ein Erfolg der im Arathibecken zu machen ist, indem man 1600 zu 1590 gewinnt. Ich finde ihn recht Selten


----------



## jordilaforge (5. November 2010)

es ist doch ganz klar, das titel, wie der wahnsinnige, die rote drohne und sonstige dropbare gegenstände nicht selten sein können.

serverfirst im beruf oder im lvl sind die seltensten.

denn das kann pro server immer nur einer erreichen.


auf meinem server kenn ich alleine 30 wahnsinnige, der die hab ich alle kennengelernt während des farmens für die heldentat.

rote drohne hab ich alleine gefarmt (wie schon beschrieben, jaja ich weiss, raid, hab einfach zwei meiner chars von nem freund einladen lassen, selbst nen raid eröffnet)

alars asche, ich kenn jmd der hat den mit 8 chars (auch wenn die alle geninjat wurden, auf alex kennt den jeder)

mimirons kopf sieht man recht selten, aber das wird sich ändern.

held shattrath ist lächerlich, ein wochenende hardcore farmen und fertig.

die schwarze drohne ist so ne sache. ich seh die häufig in BG´s, irgendwie doch nicht so selten.



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Da gibts gar keine Diskussion beim seltensten Erfolg = Ein Lied von Erde, Wind und Feuer.
> 
> Den haben glaub ich nur ne Hand voll Leute weltweit.




völliger unsinn. der rfolg ist 1000mal leichter als ein LK HC kill

wers nicht glaubt, 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Alexstrasza&cn=Neanthagoo


----------



## Topperharly (5. November 2010)

ich schreibs nochmal Murky is einer der seltensten erfolge die es gibt. hab in meiner wow zeit noch niemals jemand mit dem gesehn (zocke seit 09.01.2006)


----------



## Redrak (5. November 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Höheres Studium oder wie das heisst bei dem man all die Bücher finden muss in Dala.



Das ist ja wohl nicht wirklich schwer habe zwar 2-3 Wochen dafür gebraucht aber es gibt weitaus schwierigere Erfolge.
Und ich bin eher ein Gelegenheitsspieler.
Also ich würde sagen die schwierigsten Erfolge sind Meister der Lehren,Kampmeister und Vollstrecker.
Und bei den Heldentaten würd ich sagen Am Rande des Wahnsinns und Schwarze Quirajpanzerdrohne.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (5. November 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> wie oft soll ichs noch schreiben, nein!! man konnte 100 leute auf einem server haben! wichtig ist der 10 stunden krieg. wenn der gestartet worden ist, konnte jeder der die quest fertig hatte diese abgeben und hat den titel+mount bekommen, JEDER. alle die nach den 10 stunden krieg kame, erhielten es nicht mehr. deswegn gabs auch den area52 bug bei dem tausende sich auf den server transferiert hatte um es dort zu erhalten.



da ist ein wiederspruch drin zuerst schreibst du das man 10 stunden nachdem der gong geschlagen worden ist jeder den titel und den mount bekommen könnte und dann schreibst du das es auf area52 ein bug war? also nein das kann einfach nicht sein oder dir ist die bedeutung von bug nicht geläufig


----------



## Martok352 (5. November 2010)

realmfirst sicha...


----------



## Jobbl (5. November 2010)

Großmarshall oder Oberster Kriegsfürst würd ich sagen


----------



## Topperharly (5. November 2010)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> da ist ein wiederspruch drin zuerst schreibst du das man 10 stunden nachdem der gong geschlagen worden ist jeder den titel und den mount bekommen könnte und dann schreibst du das es auf area52 ein bug war? also nein das kann einfach nicht sein oder dir ist die bedeutung von bug nicht geläufig



doch. der bug war, dass obwohl area52 schon offen war (die tore), die tore versehentlich wieder geschlossen wurde.


----------



## Blackietheradras (5. November 2010)

DER ABSOLUT UNTOPPBARE Erfolg ist der mit den AQ-Toren, wer da widerspricht hat KEINE Ahnung!, denn:
1.Monatelanges(ja, monatelanges) Raiden und Farmen
2.Servereinmalig
3.Seit WotLK (oder einem frühen Patch) sind die Tore automatisch geöffnet
4.Es gibt wohl kaum noch viele leute die seit Classic geamen, die Tore geöffnet haben UND noch immer den selben acc haben (mal eine 1-Jahres Pause und man hat Passowrt oder so vergessen, nur als bsp. 
5. hab ich vergessen

Liebe Grüsse Blàckìe 



PS: Keine Flames pls
PSS: "weil er rot ist" (der mit der roten drohne) ist nicht schwer zu kriegen, eine gute 5-10 mann grp, die droppt nach den twins mindestens ein mal
 	"ein Lied von (die ganzen Elemente)" ist zwar schwer zu kriegen, den kann aber THEORETISCH jeder lvl 80er der Welt haben, eine richtig imba 10er-grp, leute mit hohem gear 	und viel erfahrung, dann hat sich das.
 	"Der Wahnsinnige" kk, den haben nicht viele, ist schwer zu kriegen, aber: wenn ich 2-3 Wochen Ferien unt sturmfreie Bude hab, dann hab ich den in der Tasche sooooooooooooooooo schwer ist der nicht, eigtl. überhaupt nicht, es dauert einfach ne weile.
 	kk, realmfirst ist sicher auf platz 3 oder 4, das geb ich zu, genauso wie den Marshall, bzw. Fürsten, aber wie gesagt, Die Tore von AQ sin untopbar!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2010)

Blackietheradras schrieb:


> [...]
> 2.Servereinmalig
> [...]


wie schon festgestellt wurde: nö :>
wobei du mit den classic scarab lords recht hast


----------



## Topperharly (5. November 2010)

*gähn* der tore erfolg wird langsam langweilig, weil er nicht so selten ist wie alle denken

-atiesh
-murky

sind nun mal zwei beispiele von seltenen erfolgen die wirklich selten sind.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> *gähn* der tore erfolg wird langsam langweilig, weil er nicht so selten ist wie alle denken
> 
> -atiesh
> -murky
> ...


Jep, Atiesh hatten ja selbst zu BC Zeiten, wo Naxx ja nich mehr ganz so schwer war fast keiner^^


----------



## Blackietheradras (6. November 2010)

@Grünebrille
das lag aber nicht an dem schwergrad, sondern das einfach keiner Bock hatte darauf... Ich meinte den schwersten zu kriegenden

@Topperharly
Ist das der mit den Murlocs? was muss man dafür nochmal machen? 

@mich
Gladiatoren-drache ist auch noch schwer zu kriegen, glaub sogar am schwersten, den kriegt ja nur der erste Platz in der Arenasaison, und die gibts ja auch nur einmal pro jahr und auch gerade erst seit bc... 
berichtigt mich wenn was nicht stimmt...

Grüsse Blàckìe


----------



## Alpax (6. November 2010)

So ein Unsinn ... also Scarab Lord ist sicher nicht der seltenste. Ich war mal mit 3 Scarab Lords in einer Gilde ...

Und der Wahnsinnige ... lol .. auf Gorgonnash habe ich locker schon 25-30 Leute damit in Dala gesehen ...


----------



## SuperSaurfang (6. November 2010)

Blackietheradras schrieb:


> @Topperharly
> Ist das der mit den Murlocs? was muss man dafür nochmal machen?



den murlocs gabs mal bei einer blizzcon ich glaube war 2005 und den hat fast keiner


----------



## Wray (6. November 2010)

Heldentaten, Mounterfolge, Tore von Ahn'Qiraj geöffnet sowieso und auch Atiesh und so ansonsten würde ich sagen Insane in the Membrane (den man mit Cata auch nicht mehr kriegen kann und der den Namen auf jeden Fall verdient) , hmm ansonsten natürlich auch die Realmfirsts in jeglicher hinsicht


----------



## Pusillin (6. November 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Genau der...^^
> Ich war schon k.a. wie oft da, aber erstens muss das mistvieh mal droppen, und wenn es dropt wird es mir weggewürfelt...^^



Pf lächerlich, "Weil er rot ist" ist kein schwerer erfolg mehr.
Ich hab ihn zwar auch nicht bekommen, obwohl ich Brut schon durch Aq Runs ehrfürchtig hatte und mehrmals hab droppen sehn.
Aber bin dann einfach mit nem andren Spieler (geht auch ohne Probs solo) die ersten Trash Mobs gefarmt, raus resetted, wieder rein, und so weiter.
Nach schätzungsweise 2 Stunden hatte jeder den (Dropchance normal, kein Glück)... EIne Stunde Arbeit und ihr labert vom seltensten Erfolg? Echt lächerlich.


----------



## gismo1voss (6. November 2010)

Nexthero2010 schrieb:


> ich behaupte jetzt mal das der erfolg vom feurigem schlachtross aus karazhan einer der seltenen ist




Den habe ich ^^.Reite viel mit dem.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2010)

Blackietheradras schrieb:


> @Grünebrille
> das lag aber nicht an dem schwergrad, sondern das einfach keiner Bock hatte darauf... Ich meinte den schwersten zu kriegenden
> 
> @Topperharly
> ...


1. Jo, mit dem Kb hast du Recht^^ Wobei auch einige Leute noch da rumgewiped sind *lol*
2. Dachte, das ist der aus der Collectors Edition von Classic, die ja mittlerweile für 1000-2000 Euro gehandelt wird
3. Nope, kriegt nicht der erste Platz in der Arenasaison. Der erste Platz im 3er und 5er Bracket bekommt den Titelgladi, der dauerhaft und nicht bis zur nächsten Saison erhalten bleibt. Die ersten 0,5% bekommen Gladiator (Für eine Saison) und Mount.


----------



## Thorkul (6. November 2010)

Ich würd sagen das seltenste Achievment,oder besser gesagt die seltenste Heldentat,ist eindeutig Atiesh.Den hatten zu Classiczeiten nur ne Hand voll Spieler auf der Welt


----------



## FallingNight (6. November 2010)

Ihr bezieht euch nur auf eure Server was ihr gesehen habt doch das was ihr gesehen habt ist nur ein ganz kleiner teil eines sehr großen puzzles wenn ihr heraus finden wollt welche der seltenster Erfolg ist dann müsstet ihr jeden server analysieren und statisiken auf stellen ansonsten liegt ihr alle falsch Atish stab wurde verfälscht man konnte ihn zu Bc zeiten noch bekommen und da war das ganze dann doch nicht mehr so schwer Phönixmount alleine auf meine server kenn ich über 20 leute die den haben.Der Skara wurde auch verfälscht weil das nicht sofort abgeschafft wurde nach Classic es gab viele neue server die das event noch machen konnten und einige leute die nur darauf hinaus gearbeitet haben.Held von Shattrath kann man sich erarbeiten und ich glaube wenn man alle server untersuchen würde man so ca 100 - 1000 auf jedem server finden. Ihr müsst bedenken das nicht nur 200 leute auf einem server sind sondern 20000 oda mehr die First Realm erfolge sei es raid oda Beruf / Klasse / Rasse sind halt auf jedem server nur von den leuten die bei dem First kill dabei waren wenn es Globale erfolge gäbe wie first world kill wären das die Seltensten aber nun gut.Wenn ihr solche fragen stellt solltet ihr es mit mehrern beispielen unterstützen .


----------



## Melonni (6. November 2010)

*Oberster Kriegsfürst und Großmarschall sind glaub ick die seltensten und natürlich die "first" erfolge.
*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. November 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Wo steht denn sowas? Einige Lootaddons und selbst Buffed haben bei vielen Mounts eine Droppchance von unter 1% eingetragen, denk nicht, dass das überall nur als Witz da steht.


die 1% droppchance wurden sconmal erwähnt seitens blizz. das roblem mit den loot erfassungs addons zb ist das sie es nur erfassen wenn man es selber lootet. sind da 25 im raid und man selber hat das addon, jemand anderes bekommt es, sinkt im addon die %chance. blizz hat das baronmount auf 1% gebufft, die daten in buffed sind älter. gibt hoffentlich noch andere die sich an den aufschrei erinnern. von wegen ah nu kann es jeder haben


----------



## __Bacardii__ (6. November 2010)

100% Emblematisch !


----------



## Tamîkus (6. November 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> die Realmfirsts so gesehen weils nur 25 pro server davon gibt , und ich denke mal Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit wird der aller seltenste Erfolg sein da es der schwierigste ist und glaube ich bisher nur paragon es geschafft hat ihn zu erlangen,
> aber insgesamt sinds bestimmt solche erfolge wo man viel ruf farmen muss da hätt ich persönlich ja mal übelst keine lust drauf wien blöder durche gegend zu rennen und ruf zu farmen^^



bei uns aufm server hats Hope N Despair oder ka wies richtig geschrieben wird geschaft den tribut im 25er


----------



## ZarDocKs (6. November 2010)

"Atiesh, Hohestab des Wächters"

Würd ich mal glatt behaupten^^


----------



## Geowulf (6. November 2010)

http://wow.magelo.com/de/achievement/3316

Sehr schwierig 
Herold der Titanen


----------



## Luc - (6. November 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Höheres Studium oder wie das heisst bei dem man all die Bücher finden muss in Dala.



Den haben mehr als 1/3 unserer 80 auf unserem Server :>

MfG Luc -


----------



## Duselette (6. November 2010)

FallingNight schrieb:


> Ihr bezieht euch nur auf eure Server was ihr gesehen habt doch das was ihr gesehen habt ist nur ein ganz kleiner teil eines sehr großen puzzles wenn ihr heraus finden wollt welche der seltenster Erfolg ist dann müsstet ihr jeden server analysieren und statisiken auf stellen ansonsten liegt ihr alle falsch Atish stab wurde verfälscht man konnte ihn zu Bc zeiten noch bekommen und da war das ganze dann doch nicht mehr so schwer Phönixmount alleine auf meine server kenn ich über 20 leute die den haben.Der Skara wurde auch verfälscht weil das nicht sofort abgeschafft wurde nach Classic es gab viele neue server die das event noch machen konnten und einige leute die nur darauf hinaus gearbeitet haben.Held von Shattrath kann man sich erarbeiten und ich glaube wenn man alle server untersuchen würde man so ca 100 - 1000 auf jedem server finden. Ihr müsst bedenken das nicht nur 200 leute auf einem server sind sondern 20000 oda mehr die First Realm erfolge sei es raid oda Beruf / Klasse / Rasse sind halt auf jedem server nur von den leuten die bei dem First kill dabei waren wenn es Globale erfolge gäbe wie first world kill wären das die Seltensten aber nun gut.Wenn ihr solche fragen stellt solltet ihr es mit mehrern beispielen unterstützen .



glückwunsch. du hast den nicht allzu seltenen Erfolg "Schreibe viel aber nicht lesbar" geschafft.


----------



## Super PePe (6. November 2010)

Quantin schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Erfolg wo man irgendwie 25k Gold LOOTEN muss?
> ich denke das dieser auch sehr selten ist, weil wer macht sich schon die mühe und farmt wochenlang nur trashmobs um die paar silber zu looten?
> 
> ich denke einfach das dieser erfolg auch sehr selten ist



also ich behaupte mal der ist einfach..
warum? Mein dk mit 7425 AV und 20 Heldentaten hat auch diesen und ich bin der Überzeugung, das alle erspielten Erfolge meines DKs nicht selten sind.


----------



## Scheuerbürste (6. November 2010)

Einer meiner Lieblingsheldentaten ist Oldschoolreiter, die auch doch recht selten zu sehen ist.


----------



## lordxanatos (6. November 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> www.wowprogress.com ganze 11 Gilden, laut der Tabelle.



die anzeige kann nicht stimmen, auf aegwynn hat es eine hordengilde seit mittlerweile mehreren monaten und taucht nicht in der liste auf


----------



## sharas1 (6. November 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> www.wowprogress.com ganze 11 Gilden, laut der Tabelle.



Ist das nicht dieser, wo man den titel "Oberster Kreuzfahrer" bekommt?

Wenn ja, gibts auf Kargath auch ne Gilde die den hat...

Edit: jupp, am 13.01.2010 errungen...wowprogress scheint nicht ganz up to date zu sein^^


----------



## sharas1 (6. November 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Pf lächerlich, "Weil er rot ist" ist kein schwerer erfolg mehr.
> Ich hab ihn zwar auch nicht bekommen, obwohl ich Brut schon durch Aq Runs ehrfürchtig hatte und mehrmals hab droppen sehn.
> Aber bin dann einfach mit nem andren Spieler (geht auch ohne Probs solo) die ersten Trash Mobs gefarmt, raus resetted, wieder rein, und so weiter.
> Nach schätzungsweise 2 Stunden hatte jeder den (Dropchance normal, kein Glück)... EIne Stunde Arbeit und ihr labert vom seltensten Erfolg? Echt lächerlich.



War auch nur für mich persönlich betrachtet...Jedes mal wenn ich da bin bekommen 1-2 peeps den erfolg..nur eben ich net...^^


----------



## std123 (6. November 2010)

Mstev schrieb:


> Der seltensten Erfolge sind die "erster lv80er des Volkes" ich weiß nicht wie er genau heisst^^



erster 80er des realms ist seltener^^


----------



## TheGui (6. November 2010)

kryepta schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, welches *der seltenste Erfolg/ die seltenste Heldentat* ist.
> ...



gehts hier um Erfolge (Bringen Punkte) oder Heldentaten (Bringen keine Punkte) ?


----------



## Oktanpower (6. November 2010)

Quantin schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Erfolg wo man irgendwie 25k Gold LOOTEN muss?
> ich denke das dieser auch sehr selten ist, weil wer macht sich schon die mühe und farmt wochenlang nur trashmobs um die paar silber zu looten?
> 
> ich denke einfach das dieser erfolg auch sehr selten ist






an dem bin ich zur Zeit dran, ich muss nur noch 7500 Gold looten . 
Vielleicht schaff ich es in der cata Zeit :-)


----------



## Bitorez (6. November 2010)

Schwarze Qirajpanzerdrohne 

Grund: Nur eine Pro Server 


und die 25k Gold looten sind kein Ding, dafür muss man nichtmal extra farmen


----------



## Squirly (6. November 2010)

Bitorez schrieb:


> Schwarze Qirajpanzerdrohne
> 
> Grund: Nur eine Pro Server



Fail ! Wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal nichts schreiben. Danke


----------



## Bitorez (6. November 2010)

Squirly schrieb:


> Fail ! Wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal nichts schreiben. Danke



Gut vielleicht falsch formuliert, man kann sie während des 10 stündigen Krieg der Sande bekommen den es nur einmal auf jeden Server gegeben hat, jeder der in den 10 stunden den gong schlägt bekommt das teil. Aber! Zeig mir mehr als 1-2 Leute pro server die das teil haben.


Btw: War deine Antwort so viel Produktiver ?


----------



## Sha! (6. November 2010)

Bitorez schrieb:


> Gut vielleicht falsch formuliert, man kann sie während des 10 stündigen Krieg der Sande bekommen den es nur einmal auf jeden Server gegeben hat, jeder der in den 10 stunden den gong schlägt bekommt das teil. Aber! Zeig mir mehr als 1-2 Leute pro server die das teil haben.
> 
> 
> Btw: War deine Antwort so viel Produktiver ?



Ich verweise dich mal auf das nette pic von Area 52 paar seiten vorher.....1-2 ist leicht daneben geschätzt generell, wobei viele auch mit WoW nach Classic aufgehört haben...
Ich frage mich warum Old School Reiter so selten genannt wird? Vllt kennen ihn auch sehr wenige aber nunja eindeutig der seltenste, oder zeigt mir das gegenteil ;D
Und diese Skarab. Leute hier sind köstlich, jeder 3 Beitrag wird er gennant und es wurde mehr als deutlich gemacht das er nicht mehr ansatzweise so selten ist wie vllt früher
schon 5 versch. im Bg und insgesammt 2 Servern gesehen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. November 2010)

Bitorez schrieb:


> Gut vielleicht falsch formuliert, man kann sie während des 10 stündigen Krieg der Sande bekommen den es nur einmal auf jeden Server gegeben hat, jeder der in den 10 stunden den gong schlägt bekommt das teil. Aber! Zeig mir mehr als 1-2 Leute pro server die das teil haben.
> 
> 
> Btw: War deine Antwort so viel Produktiver ?


guck dir seite 5 unten den screenshot an, ~100 leute inenrhalb 30 sec


----------



## _Kampfkeks_ (6. November 2010)

Quantin schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Erfolg wo man irgendwie 25k Gold LOOTEN muss?
> ich denke das dieser auch sehr selten ist, weil wer macht sich schon die mühe und farmt wochenlang nur trashmobs um die paar silber zu looten?
> 
> ich denke einfach das dieser erfolg auch sehr selten ist



wenn man wöchentlich alle raids abfarmt is das nich schwer, es gibt aber seit längerer zeit ein Gerücht, dass es eine Heldentat für 1mille g looten gibt. 
Wurde wenn ich mich recht entsinne auch schonmal irgentwo von Blizz bestätigt, fragt mich aber bitte nich nach ner Quelle 


Edit: Währe wohl eindeutig der seltenste Erfolg, da es ihn weltweit bisher kein einziges mal gibt


----------



## immortal15 (6. November 2010)

alars asche


----------



## bratentopf (6. November 2010)

Mstev schrieb:


> Der seltensten Erfolge sind die "erster lv80er des Volkes" ich weiß nicht wie er genau heisst^^



Ich würde sagen des Servers


----------



## Falcoron (6. November 2010)

> Höheres Studium oder wie das heisst bei dem man all die Bücher finden muss in Dala.



Jepp dieser Erfolg gehört ganz sicher zu den größten ABM-Maßnahmen von WoW 


- ich weiß nicht wie laaaaange ich schon auf den Tiger in Zg warte. Gehe da wirklich jedes mal rein, wenn die id wieder frei ist. Es will einfach nicht droppen. Naja Glück ist bei mir auch ziemlich selten; habe mir alles immer hart erkämpfen müssen. *schnief*

Ich finde - erster Charaker auf LvL70/80...85 vom Server ist sehr selten anzutreffen. (oder des jeweiligen Volkes..kA wie der nun genau heißt)


----------



## _Kampfkeks_ (6. November 2010)

Falcoron schrieb:


> Ich finde - erster Charaker auf LvL70/80...85 vom Server ist sehr selten anzutreffen. (oder des jeweiligen Volkes..kA wie der nun genau heißt)



gibt kein Serverfist lvl 70 erfolg, da es zu TBC zeiten das erfolge systhem noch lange nicht gab


----------



## Brokulus (6. November 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Höheres Studium oder wie das heisst bei dem man all die Bücher finden muss in Dala.



...not


----------



## Ångela (6. November 2010)

"Eine lange, seltsame Reise" oder wie das Ding heißt.

Man muss da zwar nicht viel kloppen, aber ich kenne keinen anderen Erfolg, für den man so viel Geduld haben muss.
Über Jahre sämtliche "Events" abklappern wie ein Bekloppter, das wird zurecht mit einem Vieh belohnt.

Nix gegen die "Realm-First" Erfolge, aber ganz ehrlich, wenn jemand seit Jahren am oberen Limit spielt, dann ist das nicht wirklich etwas besonderes, da man dafür nur einmal, nämlich am Anfang der "Neuerung" einiges an Zeit investieren muss.

Daher finde ich die "erster 80er ..." auch witzlos, denn auch dafür brauchte man beim Start von WotLK nur genug Zeit und wer die Sache aufmerksam verfolgt hat, der weiß, dass dabei reihenweise massiv beschissen wurde und ZIG Leute, zum Teil dauerhaft, gesperrt worden sind.

Neid ?

Sicher nicht, ich war mit meinem Hunter gerade mal 37 Minuten zu langsam, daher weiß ich das es eine reine Zeitfrage ist/war.


----------



## Falcoron (6. November 2010)

> Falcoron, on 06 November 2010 - 16:11, said:Ich finde - erster Charaker auf LvL70/80...85 vom Server ist sehr selten anzutreffen. (oder des jeweiligen Volkes..kA wie der nun genau heißt)
> 
> gibt kein Serverfist lvl 70 erfolg, da es zu TBC zeiten das erfolge systhem noch lange nicht gab
> 
> ...



Das ist mir bekannt -.- 
Tja war auch nur so ein Beispiel meinerseits..... aber es muss auch Klugsch.... geben - wenngleich diese ihre jämmerliche Existenz damit verbringen Fehler zu finden und anzuprangern.... wirklich erbärmlich ^^
Wobei einige Erfolge nachgereicht worden sind - es gab damals schon die Möglichkeit es zu sehen, wenn es jemand geschafft hatte erster zu sein, der das max. Level erreicht hatte.


----------



## Topperharly (6. November 2010)

was aber komisch ist, es gibt keine heldentat für das 40iger naxx (zähle den stab nicht dazu)


----------



## terminator111 (6. November 2010)

Gurengar schrieb:


> Der Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit ist nicht wirklich selten da ihn jeder mit 277er gear schafft..



ähmm...http://www.wowprogress.com/achievement/4079


----------



## Firechaos (6. November 2010)

kryepta schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, welches *der seltenste Erfolg/ die seltenste Heldentat* ist.
> ...





Nach der Datenbank von Buffed ist "Obsidianjungtier" ein Pet das man kaufen kann und kein Erfolg.


----------



## Nexus.X (7. November 2010)

Viele hier verwechseln etwas zu oft "selten" mit "schwer".


----------



## FallingNight (7. November 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> glückwunsch. du hast den nicht allzu seltenen Erfolg "Schreibe viel aber nicht lesbar" geschafft.



Glückwunsch. du hast den nicht allzu seltenen Erfolg *wenig zu schreiben dafür ist es gramatisch richtig aber davon ist alles nur mist außerdem kriegst du noch den erfolg ich kann nicht lesen bzw ich gebe es vor weil ich mir zu fein bin *aber warte du bekommst noch den erfolg ich bin mister Deutschland ich glaube fest daran das ich die deutsche sprache perfekt beherrsche deswegen erwäge ich es noch nicht mal irgentwas zu lesen oda bei etwas zuzuhören sobald ein grammatischer fehler oda ein aussprache fehler vorliegt da wieder fehler drin sind wirst du dies ja sowieso nicht lesen HAha

 Ps wer es doch liest und dann immer noch meint er ist ja so perfekt und ich bin ja so schlecht im schreiben der kann die fehler behalten und drüber lachen das er so gut ist


----------



## rogerR (7. November 2010)

FallingNight schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. du hast den nicht allzu seltenen Erfolg *wenig zu schreiben dafür ist es gramatisch richtig aber davon ist alles nur mist außerdem kriegst du noch den erfolg ich kann nicht lesen bzw ich gebe es vor weil ich mir zu fein bin *aber warte du bekommst noch den erfolg ich bin mister Deutschland ich glaube fest daran das ich die deutsche sprache perfekt beherrsche deswegen erwäge ich es noch nicht mal irgentwas zu lesen oda bei etwas zuzuhören sobald ein grammatischer fehler oda ein aussprache fehler vorliegt da wieder fehler drin sind wirst du dies ja sowieso nicht lesen HAha
> 
> Ps wer es doch liest und dann immer noch meint er ist ja so perfekt und ich bin ja so schlecht im schreiben der kann die fehler behalten und drüber lachen das er so gut ist



puuuuuuuuuuuuutzig!!
süß, wie der mongo in meiner s-bahn vorhin


----------



## rambule (7. November 2010)

Die seltenste Heldentat ist :
Merciless Gladiator - 0.0263% of players have it.

http://www.wow-achievements.com/achievements/feats-of-strength/none/merciless-gladiator/




    .


----------



## tomtom79 (7. November 2010)

der selteste Titel ist "Werheilt die Unverwüstliche"  

gibts in ganz wow nur 1 mal


----------



## madmurdock (7. November 2010)

Old School Reiter.


----------



## sauercrowd (7. November 2010)

der Wahnsinnige ist nicht so oft gesehen wie ich finde


----------



## Chirogue (8. November 2010)

~Nephertiri~ schrieb:


> Schliesse mich dem an und meine auch, das alle Realmfirsterfolge so fast ziemlich die seltesten sind.
> Ab Cata wird man dann noch den Erfolg "der Wahnsinnige" oder wie auch immer als sehr selten erachten oder wenn man glücklicher Besitzer von Mimirons Kopf ist.
> Lezteres habe ich bisher nur einmal auf Khaz Goroth gesehn... soll nicht heissen das es nur den einen gibt.



/push


----------



## Chirogue (8. November 2010)

rambule schrieb:


> Die seltenste Heldentat ist :
> Merciless Gladiator - 0.0263% of players have it.
> 
> http://www.wow-achie...less-gladiator/
> ...



/push auch ma


----------



## Vadesh (8. November 2010)

Ich würd auch behaupten, dass Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit der seltenste ist. Den haben gerade mal 11 Gilden. Rein theoretisch wären das 11x25 = 275 Leute auf der ganzen Welt. 

Das ist schon ziemlich selten.


----------



## Imonaboat (8. November 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Den haben gerade mal 11 Gilden.


stimmt nicht


----------



## Vadesh (8. November 2010)

Imonaboat schrieb:


> stimmt nicht



http://www.wowprogress.com/achievement/4079 

Sag das nochmal


----------



## Imonaboat (8. November 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> http://www.wowprogre...chievement/4079
> 
> Sag das nochmal



auch wenn du den link noch ein paar mal postest stimmt es nicht


----------



## bluewhiteangel (8. November 2010)

sauercrowd schrieb:


> der Wahnsinnige ist nicht so oft gesehen wie ich finde



..läuft ja nur gefühlt jeder dritte mit auf unserm Server rum... <.<

In dem Zusammenhang find ich oben genannte Seite wirklich interessant. (http://www.wow-achievements.com/)
Der seltenste Erfolg ist für mich ein Erfolg, der nicht mehr erreicht werden kann und zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo er erreicht werden konnte, auch noch auf wenige Leute begrenzt war. Da ich mich weniger damit auskenn, bei den Gladi-Titeln, bekommen nur die "Besten" des Servers oder des Realmpools den Erfolg? Denn zumindest wenns nur auf den Realmpool limitiert wäre, muss es ja nicht zwangsläufig pro Server einen geben, was den Erfolg noch seltener machen würde als Realmfirst 80.(Den ja logischerweise nur einer pro Server erreichen kann und somit nur so viele Spieler haben wie es Server gibt)
Seltene Erfolge sind sicherlich so Sachen wie diese Herold oder Pdok Geschichtlein, aber hier von Angelerfolgen oder sonst irgendwelchen leicht farmbaren Erfolgen zu reden, ist Quatsch. Und ja, leicht farmbar sind diese Geargeschichten auch, nur man braucht wirklich Zeit und Leute dafür, die das wirklich durchziehen wollen. Unsere Heroldtruppe hat 6 Monate gebraucht, weil letzten Endes immer wieder Leute abgesprungen sind.
Da sind solo farmbare Erfolge vielleicht zeitintensiv, aber es ist ein größeres Zeitfenster vorhanden als wenn du dich mit 10 oder 25 Leuten abstimmen musst.

Natürlich sag ich nix dagegen, dass der Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit der seltenste zur Zeit vllt sein könnte... Nur ich denke, dass es viele Menschen gibt, die gern ihre Zeit dafür geben und die Zahl derer dann doch die Realmfirst 80/Beruf/Rasse Leute übersteigt.


----------



## Vanbergen (8. November 2010)

Audi_The_Best schrieb:


> Die Mounterfolge natürlich nicht mehr,da sowieso momentan jeder 2 mit einem Zg Tiger,Rabenfürsten oder Baron Mount rumnrennt.Traurig aber wahr!
> Selten sind sicher die Gladiatorenheldentaten oder wie schon gesagt der Held Shattraths.




Verstehe den Kommentar nicht.??? TRAURIG? aber wahr...?

Da musste ich gerade an die Zeit denken, als die Elektrizität eingeführt worden ist und sich die oberen 10.000 sicherlich darüber geärgert haben, das nun auch der Pöbel ohne Kerzen in den eigenen Vier-Wänden auskommt.

Bis dahin.. ahoi


----------



## Vadesh (8. November 2010)

Imonaboat schrieb:


> auch wenn du den link noch ein paar mal postest stimmt es nicht



Na dann schmeiß mal einen Link rein, der das beweist. Behaupten kann man viel, wenn der Tag lang ist.


----------



## Imonaboat (8. November 2010)

Deus Sanctum - Aegwynn

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievements.xml?r=Aegwynn&cn=Juro&gn=Deus+Sanctum

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievements.xml?r=Aegwynn&cn=Kharmi - Ex Deus Member da sich die Gilde mittlerweile aufgelöst hat.

Progenies Infernalis - Aegwynn 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievements.xml?r=Aegwynn&cn=Ktorrk&gn=Progenies+Infernalis


----------



## -cqwerty (8. November 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Na dann schmeiß mal einen Link rein, der das beweist. Behaupten kann man viel, wenn der Tag lang ist.






Imonaboat schrieb:


> Deus Sanctum - Aegwynn
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory....gn=Deus+Sanctum
> 
> ...




ownd


----------



## lucky82 (8. November 2010)

Refug Taerar hat den erfolg auch.


----------



## Phil-l-l-l (8. November 2010)

ich finde "er labt sich an euren tränen" ist der seltenste. Ihr müsst algalon töten ohne dass einer aus der gruppe stirbt. diesen erfolg hat auf unserem server keiner - aber bei uns hat auch keiner LK hc down ^^


----------



## c0bRa (8. November 2010)

Phil-l-l-l schrieb:


> ich finde "er labt sich an euren tränen" ist der seltenste. Ihr müsst algalon töten ohne dass einer aus der gruppe stirbt. diesen erfolg hat auf unserem server keiner - aber bei uns hat auch keiner LK hc down ^^


Spielst auch aufm Rat?


----------



## Loony555 (8. November 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Spielst auch aufm Rat?



ROFL... Offensichtlich...


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (8. November 2010)

Ich denke mal AQ Eröffnungsevent


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. November 2010)

MagicBl4d3 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal AQ Eröffnungsevent


Wurd schon diskutiert und für nicht wahr befunden :>


----------



## Layasanya (8. November 2010)

hi also ich glaub ja das "Tyraels-Schwertgriff" einer der seltensten Erfolge ist ;D


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2010)

Layasanya schrieb:


> hi also ich glaub ja das "Tyraels-Schwertgriff" einer der seltensten Erfolge ist ;D



Nö, gab genug Blizzcon Besucher. AQ Mount ist seltenster Erfolg, pro Server nur einer, da man dies aber auf neuen Servern nicht mehr bekommen kann ist es auch automatisch seltener als jegliche Realmfirsts.

Edit: Grad Denkfehler, gab ja mehr als ein AQ Mount pro Server, theoretisch hätte jeder eins bekommen können


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2010)

omg leute es heißt SCHWIERIG !!!

Ich denke einer der am schwierigsten zu holenden Erfolge ist Triput an den SICHEREN Wahnsinn


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> omg leute es heißt SCHWIERIG !!! [...]


wtf? "der seltenste Erfolg/ die seltenste Heldentat " o_O


----------



## Dracocephalus (8. November 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Genau der...^^
> Ich war schon k.a. wie oft da, aber erstens muss das mistvieh mal droppen, und wenn es dropt wird es mir weggewürfelt...^^



Also den hab ich beim ersten Solo-Run gefunden und all die anderen auch. Man kann zwar solo nur bis zum ersten Boss spielen (da der einen übernimmt und so den Kampf beendet), aber bis dahin gibt es ca. 12 Gegner zu legen, die auch noch recht schnell respawnen. Als 80er nach dem Patch mit T10 kein Problem.

D.


----------



## Ångela (8. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> omg leute es heißt SCHWIERIG !!!
> 
> Ich denke einer der am schwierigsten zu holenden Erfolge ist Triput an den SICHEREN Wahnsinn



Andere Leute verbessern und sich dabei zum Affen machen, das sind die richtigen Deppen.

Es heißt "Tribut", nicht "Triput" und davon abgesehen ist deine Rechtschreibung generell absolut mies.


----------



## Ångela (8. November 2010)

Falcoron schrieb:


> Das ist mir bekannt -.-
> Tja war auch nur so ein Beispiel meinerseits..... aber es muss auch Klugsch.... geben - wenngleich diese ihre jämmerliche Existenz damit verbringen Fehler zu finden und anzuprangern.... wirklich erbärmlich ^^
> Wobei einige Erfolge nachgereicht worden sind - es gab damals schon die Möglichkeit es zu sehen, wenn es jemand geschafft hatte erster zu sein, der das max. Level erreicht hatte.



Klar, wenn man sich selbst wichtig macht und denkt, man hätte die Weisheit mit Schöpfkellen gefressen, weil man Dinge anführt, die es einfach nicht gibt, dann sind die Leute, die einen verbessern, natürlich Klugscheisser.

Wie arm muss man sein, anstatt erst mal EINZUSEHEN, das man mit seinem dämlichen Beitrag die Reaktionen hervorgerufen hat, wird dann auch gleich noch in die nächste Kerbe gehauen.

Erst DENKEN, dann noch mal DENKEN, dann am besten Finger still halten, denn dann bekommt man auch keine entsprechenden Antworten und muss sich anschließend nicht auch noch mit der nächsten eigenen Antwort endgültig zum Vollaffen machen,


----------



## Secretus (8. November 2010)

Ich tippe mal auf Insane in the Membrane - Schade, dass ich ihn nimmer schaffen werd, so wahnsinnig ich auch sein mag..


----------



## Arthas1993 (8. November 2010)

Heldentat: Der Wahnsinnige (Noch)
Erfolg: Kampfmeister


----------



## tsurugu (8. November 2010)

"Alter Eisenkiefer" !!!!!!
Als Hordy in Ironforge die Finger Wund angeln! Wenn man Pech hat, kriegt man den nicht
mal nach 2000 Fischen und ich will erst gar nicht erwähnen, wie oft
man von Allianzlern in Ironforge gegankt und von Gilden gecampt wird... 
Ich habe vor diesem Erfolg echt Respekt... habs noch immer nicht!


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Andere Leute verbessern und sich dabei zum Affen machen, das sind die richtigen Deppen.
> 
> Es heißt "Tribut", nicht "Triput" und davon abgesehen ist deine Rechtschreibung generell absolut mies.



das tut hier nicht zur sache 
es geht ja nicht um Rechtschreibung sondern um gramatik


----------



## Imonaboat (8. November 2010)

Grammatik schreibt man mit 2 M


----------



## WotanGOP (9. November 2010)

Also nochmal zum Skarabäuslord. Sicherlich konnte den jeder, der die Questreihe soweit fertig hatte, innerhalb von zehn Stunden nach dem Gong bekommen. Aber, und zwar ganz großes Aber: Zunächst mal die AQ-Touristen außen vor gelassen. Was meint ihr, wie viele pro Server damals auf Level 60 die Questreihe tatsächlich so weit geschafft haben? Das war nur eine Sache, für die wirklich guten Raidgilden, denn was da alles zu erledigen war, war nichts für Randoms oder kleine Gilden. Und bei den Raidgilden wurde soetwas häufig erstmal nur für einen Auserwählten gemacht, bevor der nächste an der Reihe war. Als nächstes wollte man dann ja auch noch, daß der Titelträger aus den eigenen Reihen kommt, hat also die zu farmenden Rohstoffe gehortet und dann geschlossen abgegeben, damit keine andere Gilde davon profitiert. Und dann wurde eben auch so schnell wie möglich die Questreihe beendet, vor allem auch aus Hunger nach dem neuen Content. Ich würde also sagen, daß es eher nicht die Regel war, daß damals mehrere oder gar viele eines Servers diese Questreihe fertig hatten.
So und bei allen neueren Servern, also die so ab BC eröffnet wurden, war es nochmal ganz anders. Da hat es die meisten dann schon gar nicht mehr interessiert. Nur relativ wenige haben dann diese Questreihe gemacht, einfach aus Spaß und weil diese epische Sache eigentlich jeder mal gesehen haben sollte. Den Server gewechselt, um diesen Erfolg einzuheimsen, als das noch möglich war, haben davon aber nur ein Bruchteil. Das bedeutete ja, daß man mehrere Monate weg war von seiner Gilde und seinen ganzen Bekannten, zumindest mit seinem Mainchar. Also kam das bei den meisten erst in Frage, als der Content ausgereizt war, was ein recht kleines Zeitfenster bedeutet. Bei uns auf dem Server hab ich bisher zwei Leute mit der Drohne gesehen. Einer ist irgendwann zu uns gewechselt und hatte sie tatsächlich von Classic und der andere war ein solcher Tourist. Er war aber auch der einzige von Ambossar, der so verrückt war nach Erfolgen und Anerkennung. Irgendwann wurden die Tore sowieso direkt geöffnet, ohne daß man diese Questreihe auf den neuen Servern noch machen kann, bzw. wurde der AQ-Tourismus grundsätzlich unterbunden.
Dann zu den Realmfirsts. Laut WoWWiki gibt es 241 amerikanische und 263 europäische Realms, auf denen zusammen ca. 4 Millionen Abonnenten Spielen. Insgesamt gibt es also Schätzungsweise 1500 Realms, was 37500 Träger eines jeden Realmfirst-Erfolges ergibt. Da gibt es sicherlich seltenere Erfolge. Und ich würde Skarabäuslord eindeutig dazuzählen. Mal davon abgesehen, daß es jeden Realmfirst-Erfolg 37500 mal gibt. Was bedeutet, keiner davon kann der alleinige seltenste Erfolg sein. 

Ansonsten:
"Alter Eisenkiefer" und andere Angelerfolge: Mancher angelt Eisenkiefer, Ratte, Schildkröte und Zwicki innerhalb weniger Stunden alle. (Ich nicht) Es gibt genug Angler und eben auch genug Angler, die die jeweiligen Erfolge haben.
"Der Wahnsinnige" wird aktuell gefühlt von 10 Leuten pro Gilde gemacht, bzw. wurde schon. Den Titel gibt es häufiger, als die Realmfirsts.


----------



## schickedim (11. November 2010)

Der absolut seltenste Erfolg ist nicht etwa Murky, oder Scarablord sondern *Furious Gladiator*. 0,03% aller Spieler haben ihn. Zum Vergleich Murky haben 0,3% und Scarablord 0,25%.


----------



## lord just (11. November 2010)

http://www.wowhead.com/achievement=4496/its-over-nine-thousand#comments:40

das ist die wohl seltenste heldentat die es gibt

IT'S OVER 9000!

ich mein wer hat den schon alles mehr als 9000 erfolgspunkte? erfolge die zu einer heldentat umgewandelt wurden zählen da nichtmehr mit wodurch man noch immer so gut wie alle erfolge gemacht haben muss um diese heldentat zu bekommen.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (11. November 2010)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Also den hab ich beim ersten Solo-Run gefunden und all die anderen auch. Man kann zwar solo nur bis zum ersten Boss spielen (da der einen übernimmt und so den Kampf beendet), aber bis dahin gibt es ca. 12 Gegner zu legen, die auch noch recht schnell respawnen. Als 80er nach dem Patch mit T10 kein Problem.
> 
> D.



Das stimmt nicht man kann den ersten Boss Solo legen. Ich habs mit meinem Hexer und meinem Pala gemacht.


----------



## Ragnaz (11. November 2010)

"Stufe 10" ... definitiv


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

lord schrieb:


> http://www.wowhead.c...and#comments:40
> 
> das ist die wohl seltenste heldentat die es gibt
> 
> ...



Sehr...sehr....sehr....sehr.....sehr sehr viele. Ich bin auch bald "Over 9000", ich bin es eigentlich nur noch nicht, weil ich in WOTLK kaum geraidet habe und Arena konsequent ablehne. Allein in meiner Gilde haben sehr viele Over 9000.


----------



## WotanGOP (12. November 2010)

schickedim schrieb:


> Der absolut seltenste Erfolg ist nicht etwa Murky, oder Scarablord sondern *Furious Gladiator*. 0,03% aller Spieler haben ihn. Zum Vergleich Murky haben 0,3% und Scarablord 0,25%.


Ähm, Quelle?





lord schrieb:


> http://www.wowhead.c...and#comments:40
> 
> das ist die wohl seltenste heldentat die es gibt
> 
> ...


In meiner Gilde haben den Erfolg aktuell 5 Leute, inklusive mir, und einer ist Mittwoch exakt auf 9000 gelandet, braucht also nur noch einen Erfolg für die Heldentat. So selten ist der dann also wohl nicht.


----------



## Miro6ixo (12. November 2010)

ähm, das ihr ist kein erfolg aber das hat wirklich nur Ein einziger Spieler auf der Welt und zwar einen
GrünenRoboschreiter der fälschlicher weise von einem Blizzardmitarbeiter an einem Spieler vergeben 
wurde dieser durfte das mount auch behalten

Mein Link


----------



## René93 (12. November 2010)

Erreiche Stufe 10!


----------

